

What You Eat Affects Your Genes - pwg
http://blogs.discovermagazine.com/80beats/2011/09/21/what-you-eat-affects-your-genes-rna-from-rice-can-survive-digestion-and-alter-gene-expression/

======
kia
The title of the Discover Magazine article is link bait bullshit. It suggests
that what you eat affects your genes. What the authors of the Science paper
really found is that plant microRNAs can survive digestion in mammals. These
plant microRNAs where subsequently found in mammalian cells affecting
expression of genes and cell chemistry.

~~~
andrewljohnson
I don't understand how what you said is different than the title.

Could you please explain the difference between "affects your genes" and
"affecting expression of genes."

~~~
kia
A process of genes expression is when information from your genes translates
to the proteins which are primary regulatory entities in cells. "Affects your
genes" implies that somehow your genes are changed permanently. MicroRNAs
affect the process of gene expression not the genes itself. What the authors
found is that microRNAs from rice can appear in cells of mammals if they eat a
lot of rice. But if they stop eating rice the effect of these microRNAs will
be lost.

~~~
jforman
If a miRNA alters the expression of transcription factors, chromatin
remodeling agents, or other epigenome modifiers, the effect could last long
after a person stops eating the miRNA-containing food.

------
robchez
What You Eat Affects Your Genes (Expression)

------
viggity
The formatting of this article is AWESOME. There are so many articles that I'd
love to read, but I simply don't have the time to parse through a gigantic
wall of text. An outline with bolded text and bullet points is exactly what I
love to see.

